# Looking for pictures of a 45cm sloping



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Does anyone have any pictures, or know where I can find pictures of a size 45cm sloping Colnago? Your help is greatly appreciated.

Also, does anyone know the measurement for the BB height (on a C50)? Would it vary with frame size?

Thanks,
Tshirt*


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*BB height*

*No pictures yet. But I found the bottom bracket heights. They can be found on the Colnago web site in the PDF version of their catalogue. Most frames have 26.6 or 26.7cm, with the smallest traditional frames having 26.8cm.

Thanks,
Tshirt
*


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bike on the left is a C50-HM 45cm slope whereas the bike on the right is a C40 49cm traditional, non-slope. Aside from asthetics, both bikes are set up about the same in terms of the relationship between seat, BB, and handlebars. Below that pic is a photo of the C50 HM by itself.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Gracias*

*Number9,

Thank you very much. I remember that first picture from another post and was wondering about the sizes. They look great. I appreciate your help.

Your C50 looks similar to the sizing of my Specialized.

Thanks again,
Tshirt *


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

Trouble with a 45 cm bike on 700 wheels is that the top tube length is the same as a 49 cm bike.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

In Colnago sizing, a 45-cm slope is essentially the same virtual measurements as a 49-cm standard configuration. But they stopped making the latter in many of their current frames so the former is now the only choice.


----------



## bhhchiu (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a C40 B Stay in 51 (49cc) size and now ride on 48 slope C50 HP. 

I note that the 45 slpoe has a higher bottom bracket (10mm) than the 49 size. Can you feel any difference in handling. Normally higher BB = less stable.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

I took the liberty of measuring the BB height on the C-50 (45-cm slope) and C-40 (49-cm std) and your observation appears to be correct about the 45-cm slope having a nominally higher BB height. That said, I don't notice any instability with the C-50. In fact, both Colnagos are fairly relaxed handling compared to my Pinarellos, which have quicker handling at the expense of requiring more attention.


----------



## FRW (Sep 18, 2013)

cant see the attached pic


----------

